# Introduced A Friend To Shooting.



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 9, 2008)

Recently a friend, his younger brothers and myself went on a weekend camping trip. I took numerous fire arms and showed the younger two and my 29 yr old friend how to shoot. My friend does pest control and works some nasty areas in knoxville and saw the need for protection. He had so much fun they want me to take them hunting and he even purchased a s&w 38 spl titanium airweight like mine for his carry gun. He's also getting his carry permit. He says that now he's a lot more confident of his family's safety and all. That was music to my ears. Man if only more people could show others to hunt, shoot, and fish it would really back our right to own firearms that much more!


----------



## sdaly (Aug 11, 2008)

That's great!

If your buddy wants to hunt then ya better introduce him to some long guns. 38's not a good hunting gun. 

I agree, the more people you introduce to hunting and fishing the better. My family and I just got back from our anual family vacation. We bagged four elk, and the kids bagged rabbits, caught lots of fish and crawfish. Never had to pay for lunches as the kids always came back to camp with plenty of trout or crawfish in hand.  I try to share our family's camping and hunting experiences with as many people, including coworkers, as I can to help promote the sport and show people the positive aspects of firearms and outdoorsmanship.


----------



## Andy99 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good job! 
The more people out there that are gun owners the louder our voice will be when they(some one in the government) try to infringe upon our rights.
Take it from me as a New Yorker Your gun rights are not as safe as you think they are. Where I live in NY I cant carry to protect myself or my family. I Am allowed to have it in my house as long as I have a hand gun permit.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 11, 2008)

Andy99 said:


> Good job!
> The more people out there that are gun owners the louder our voice will be when they(some one in the government) try to infringe upon our rights.
> Take it from me as a New Yorker Your gun rights are not as safe as you think they are. Where I live in NY I cant carry to protect myself or my family. I Am allowed to have it in my house as long as I have a hand gun permit.



Wow, that really blows man. Kinda makes you want to ride around with a viscious pit bull in the vehicle with ya. Good luck up there with the whole gun issue.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 11, 2008)

Andy99 said:


> Good job!
> The more people out there that are gun owners the louder our voice will be when they(some one in the government) try to infringe upon our rights.
> Take it from me as a New Yorker Your gun rights are not as safe as you think they are. Where I live in NY I cant carry to protect myself or my family. I Am allowed to have it in my house as long as I have a hand gun permit.


I also let him shoot my mil spec. Mossberg 500 pistol grip pump and a 22 rifle i had on me. He called 24 hrs later this afternoon and after work stopped by his late grandfathers home and asked his grandmother about any guns he left. She gladly handed over a marlin model 60 22lr to him. It had the family name engraved and all and a wildlife theme on the stock. He was tickled to death to say the least! His brother ricky will get a new shotgun at wal-mart soon. Happy hunting


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great story, It's always good to get people into firearms and hunting. Too many crazy fools out here to not pack one. I have a Model 60 too, great rifle to plink and learn on.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> Recently a friend, his younger brothers and myself went on a weekend camping trip. I took numerous fire arms and showed the younger two and my 29 yr old friend how to shoot. My friend does pest control and works some nasty areas in knoxville and saw the need for protection. He had so much fun they want me to take them hunting and he even purchased a s&w 38 spl titanium airweight like mine for his carry gun. He's also getting his carry permit. He says that now he's a lot more confident of his family's safety and all. That was music to my ears. Man if only more people could show others to hunt, shoot, and fish it would really back our right to own firearms that much more!



Excellent!!! It is up to us to show the uninformed that firearms and protecting yourself and your family is not as evil as media portrays it.

Fred


----------



## sdaly (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy99 said:


> I Am allowed to have it in my house as long as I have a hand gun permit.



That sucks, but good news is that the recent victory in DC v Heller should mean that while NY can require handgun permits all day long, they can't deny anyone a permit, making the whole permitting process meaningless. I'm hoping the Heller victory is the beginning of a movement in a positive direction to restore our Second Amendment freedoms.


----------

